

What if there were a war of programming languages who would you support and why? - signa11
http://www.quora.com/Programming-Languages/What-if-there-were-a-war-of-programming-languages-who-would-you-support-and-why

======
deluxaran
Perl, for the ease of doing things in it and because there is more than one
way to do it.

------
bdfh42
What value does a silly conversation in Quora bring to HN?

If it is Quora stuff then leave it there.

